# The sims 4: A huge dissapointment



## Margot (Nov 18, 2014)

Are there any Simmers in the house? 

What are your thoughts on The Sims 4?

I honestly played it for a couple of hours today only to find out that the ONLY reason I was playing was because of how nice the graphics looked. Otherwise, the amount of things limited in the game-play is depressing..


----------



## Caius (Nov 18, 2014)

Anything gaming related needs to be in the gamers lounge. Moved this for you.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't played it yet, I've heard gameplay is like Sims 2 though so I'd probably like it if that's that's the case. It might improve the experience a lot when more expansions come out for it.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

Mistletoe said:


> Are there any Simmers in the house?
> 
> What are your thoughts on The Sims 4?
> 
> I honestly played it for a couple of hours today only to find out that the ONLY reason I was playing was because of how nice the graphics looked. Otherwise, the amount of things limited in the game-play is depressing..



wow would you rather ea not make games ever again? I don't know how it was disappointing you're just nagging at it's flaws why don't you make your own game


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't wait until I get a laptop so I can play Sims 2 again.

I kinda expected Sims 4 to be boring. That's why you wait for expansion packs. That's the whole reason they have them. It's a money trap


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

I heard the features are so limited because it was rushed out by EA. .3.
The legacy challenge and CAS are basically the only things that can keep me occupied right now though, without any EPs I find playing the game normally a bit boring.​


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> wow would you rather ea not make games ever again? I don't know how it was disappointing you're just nagging at it's flaws why don't you make your own game



She never said she could do better,or that EA should stop making games.I hate when people try defending games,using the worst reasons.

It definantly seems like a downgrade from Sims 3 in some areas,but an upgde in others.For example,now toddlers are attached to the carriages...That's really a dumb decision EA.But I think CAS makes up for it,it's much better now.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 18, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> She never said she could do better,or that EA should stop making games.I hate when people try defending games,using the worst reasons.
> 
> It definantly seems like a downgrade from Sims 3 in some areas,but an upgde in others.For example,now toddlers are attached to the carriages...That's really a dumb decision EA.But I think CAS makes up for it,it's much better now.



Wait what. Toddlers are attached to carriages? They're just permanently in a carriage? You can't free-roam as a toddler and read all of the 7849 kiddie books on the floor?


----------



## Sholee (Nov 18, 2014)

Ever since the first sims, i've bought the new releases and expansions on their release dates but I haven't even bothered with Sims 4. It just doesn't look that appealing to me. I'm quite disappointed that it's not really as open world as the Sims 3. It seemed to go backwards towards the Sims 2 with all the loading screens which i utterly despised. Usually base games have less stuff which I understand but for the Sims 2 and 3, they were still fairly enjoyable, however with the Sims 4, it seems like EA took out as much stuff as they could just so they can add it to their expansion packs later on to raise their profits. 


I also miss all the customization that Sims 3 had. Anyways, i'll probably skip the sims 4 unless their expansion packs are really awesome and not just crappier remakes of sims 3 expansions.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 18, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Wait what. Toddlers are attached to carriages? They're just permanently in a carriage? You can't free-roam as a toddler and read all of the 7849 kiddie books on the floor?



I was just wondering about that, if that's the case it's a terrible feature and reminds me of the Sims 1 baby stage (no toddler stage) where it was permanently stuck with the cot.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Wait what. Toddlers are attached to carriages? They're just permanently in a carriage? You can't free-roam as a toddler and read all of the 7849 kiddie books on the floor?



Unless they changed it the day before release,yup.

Oh!Wait,I think they said there was no toddler stage,and babie's were attached to their baby carriage,sorry for the mixup.People are saying they will add toddlers in an EP.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

No swimming pools, cars or create a style either.
I have the game but haven't played it much since launch week.​


----------



## cielyca (Nov 18, 2014)

I know a lot of people complained about the cartoony graphics but I absolutely love it and prefer it over Sims 3. I think what I enjoy about the gameplay in Sims 4 though is all the multitasking. I love that it is so much easier to fill up your social needs because you can socialize while doing a lot of other stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> No swimming pools, cars or create a style either.
> I have the game but haven't played it much since launch week.​



I believe they already released a patch for pools tho?


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 18, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Unless they changed it the day before release,yup.
> 
> Oh!Wait,I think they said there was no toddler stage,and babie's were attached to their baby carriage,sorry for the mixup.People are saying they will add toddlers in an EP.



Oh.. oh.. that is slightly better. Skipping the toddler stage sucks, I really enjoyed free-roaming toddlers, lol.

But strapping a baby into a carriage sounds alright, I suppose. It always bothered me in 3 that they'd just leave a baby on the floor wrapped up in a blanket. Just felt wrong. Especially early on, when the baby sitters were like, "WELP TIME TO GO HOME" and then they left the baby on the edge of your lot, on the ground, in a blanket.


Either way, I won't be finding out for awhile. I don't usually buy the vanilla Sims game. I wait for some expansions to come out and see how they look first, maybe even wait for them to go on decent sales/bundles with the game.
And I also need to verify that it doesn't use their new dumb DRM.
Look, EA, I get it, you're hurting for money. Everyone knows you're in the hole. But I'm not gonna help until the sequel product is equal to or better than its predecessor.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 18, 2014)

The sims 4 basegame compared to TS3 is a lot better. I believe they added back pools in a free update. TS4 is ok, I like it but I'm not interested to actually buy it and future EPs. For now, I jusr piggyback off of my bff's mom's origin account because her mom is obsessed with the sims. lol


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2014)

Ive never played a sims game. Well, there was this Sims Pets game I played once it was my sisters. Didnt look very good


----------



## Margot (Nov 18, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> Anything gaming related needs to be in the gamers lounge. Moved this for you.



I apologize and thank you. I'm fairly new to this site :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



cielyca said:


> I know a lot of people complained about the cartoony graphics but I absolutely love it and prefer it over Sims 3. I think what I enjoy about the gameplay in Sims 4 though is all the multitasking. I love that it is so much easier to fill up your social needs because you can socialize while doing a lot of other stuff!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They did get two things right, the multitasking and graphics are wondrous.. maybe I just love the Sims 2 too much that I can't deal with change lol. Sims 4 is probably one of those games you have to get used to.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 18, 2014)

I won't even consider buying TS4 until the Pets and Seasons expansions eventually come out, but even then, I've bought the same expansions for the other games twice now and it's getting a little tiring.

I'll probably just stick with 2 and 3 for a long, long time.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Oh.. oh.. that is slightly better. Skipping the toddler stage sucks, I really enjoyed free-roaming toddlers, lol.
> 
> But strapping a baby into a carriage sounds alright, I suppose. It always bothered me in 3 that they'd just leave a baby on the floor wrapped up in a blanket. Just felt wrong. Especially early on, when the baby sitters were like, "WELP TIME TO GO HOME" and then they left the baby on the edge of your lot, on the ground, in a blanket.
> 
> ...



Ommg that is so true!My sims always left the baby outside in the bushes or something,OVERNIGHT.xD


----------



## Mayannaise (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm disappointed in the Sims 4. They talk about how personalities have devolped and how the stories behind sims are better, but all I see is an improvement in graphics.. I don't really see how sims 4 has improved from the sims2 or 3 :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Ommg that is so true!My sims always left the baby outside in the bushes or something,OVERNIGHT.xD


My sims always left their babies in like, the bathroom or the kitchen overnight ;w;... I remember once I thought my baby sim had just disappeared, but later when I was fencing in the house, I couldn't fence a spot and realized that's where the baby was. I also hate it when my baby sims are spawned and like, take up my whole world, or look like stretched out


----------



## cielyca (Nov 20, 2014)

Mistletoe said:


> They did get two things right, the multitasking and graphics are wondrous.. maybe I just love the Sims 2 too much that I can't deal with change lol. Sims 4 is probably one of those games you have to get used to.



I have little experience with Sims 1 and Sims 2 but I think that the earlier Sims have a certain charm to them that you cant carry on to the next games. Maybe its the nostalgia you get from playing them, idk. After playing Sims 4 you see a lot of glitchy stuff in Sims 3 while the gameplay in Sims 4 is much smoother. Haha. I can't describe properly for the life of meee.


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 20, 2014)

Comparing it to the Sims 3 BASE GAME, there's not much different. What they did change in the gameplay was things that made the sims 3 buggy. For example, Create-a-Style made the game load really slowly and for most people with low-end computers everything in open world would be gray and blocky for a few minutes. I feel like that was necessary. Also, open world was great in the Sims 3, but very buggy and slow for people with average computers. The loading screens don't bother me much because they're faster than the Sims 3 and Sims 2 loading screens 
Personally, I also did not like toddlers because they were annoying, and pools are back so there's no need to complain about that anymore. No cars is really not a big thing either because they don't need to travel for long distances anymore anyways. 

The Sims 4 also did have a few very important things added, like the emotion system. I feel like that adds character and value to the sims in the family. It makes them all different. The game directors did state that they were focusing on the SIMS PERSONALITIES this time around. They also added a very cool variation of Create-a-Sim mode. It is very fluid and quite easy to use once you get a hang of it. Not to mention Build mode is really great, and I use build mode quite a lot. (Also multi-tasking is amazing. c: )

The only thing I can say I don't like, is the lack of space in the world, but it's adaptable.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 20, 2014)

Never gonna buy it. 
Sims 2 will be with me until I can no longer install it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 27, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Never gonna buy it.
> Sims 2 will be with me until I can no longer install it.



Windows 8 doesn't let you so that would be now.

I got sims 4 for half price digital download. I like how they made that aging even when you don't play optional. So now it's like a graphically better sims 2.

I haven't played very much though. I need a mouse because laptop is painful for hands

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I left my sim for one day and came back to find her in her undies on the sidewalk. I was so confused


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

Would you guys recommend it?

I have played the first and third, not the second. Loved the first one but the third one doesn't seem to run well on my computer for some reason. I don't like the wishes bit at all. I mainly haven't bought it yet due to it not having the Pets DLC, the price, and not being available on Steam.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 28, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Windows 8 doesn't let you so that would be now.



But it's a PC game. We can run Zork games in 2014 without a hitch, and Fallout 3 runs fine on 7 and 8..
There will always be a way to make it work.

Always. Someone out there will find a way eventually.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't think it's bad. There are a few aspects of it that I don't like but I won't name them, and it's actually pretty good compared to Sims 1 and 3. But 2 will always be my favorite.


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> wow would you rather ea not make games ever again?







...Yes...






But no, what I would really like them to stop doing (well...for the Sims...There's a lot I would like them to stop doing as a whole) is fleecing customers and holding back expansion packs with every game.

Do we really need a Pets expansion with every game? A seasons with every game? Shouldn't this stuff have been added to the base game after the first one? After the Sims 2 at the very least.

I can already list the expansions that are going to come out for the Sims 4 and I shouldn't be able to do that. It should be somewhat of a surprise to me rather than buying the upgraded version of the expansion for the upgraded version of the base game...

If any other game did this there would be hissy fits across the globe...How and why does the Sims manage to get away with it!?

I despise that they do this.


----------



## Joy (Dec 28, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Windows 8 doesn't let you so that would be now.
> 
> I got sims 4 for half price digital download. I like how they made that aging even when you don't play optional. So now it's like a graphically better sims 2.
> 
> ...



The Sims 2 runs like a dream on my laptop

Although it could be because I have the Ultimate Collection

Anyways, I almost bought the Sims 4 but I'm still just not a fan. I'm still loving The Sims 3. It runs without issues on my laptop too,


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

I was going to get it for my birthday this year after it first came out, but decided against it after I saw it had an extremely low rating on Amazon. It sounded really cool before it was released. Unless expansions come out that make it closer to older versions and allow for a little for customization, I'll just stick with Sims 3 until EA can do better.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Windows 8 doesn't let you so that would be now.



Except I don't and won't have Windows 8 for a few years.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 29, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Except I don't and won't have Windows 8 for a few years.



Windows 7 is losing support in January, so don't expect to hold onto it for too much longer. :v


----------



## the groke (Dec 29, 2014)

i got bored with it pretty quickly
CAS is fantastic, multitasking is easier, but something about it is just less fun
i can't think of anything bad about it in particular though, at least not in my opinion
except how they're saving half the content to release more EPs but they do that every time so it's not a new thing


----------



## Beary (Dec 29, 2014)

sims 3 for lyfe
down with no toddlers


----------



## Joy (Dec 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> sims 3 for lyfe
> down with no toddlers



Amen amen


----------

